

"Question Answering" is technology's next grand challenge - tokenadult
http://www.research.ibm.com/deepqa/index.shtml

======
rmc00
Wow, a system that can understand and intelligently answer questions would
take down Google in a heartbeat. That would effectively convert the problem
that Google solves from searching to recommending, which is much more
valuable.

------
tokenadult
"And, officials from Jeopardy! announced plans to produce a human vs. machine
contest on the renowned show."

Will Ken Jennings be able to do what Garry Kasparov couldn't do and beat the
IBM machine?

